# Unvaxxed young adults and unboosted elderly drive increased hospitalization surge



## Lethe200 (Jul 17, 2022)

*California COVID hospitalizations have quadrupled. Who is getting really sick?*
Two factors still mostly determine who is getting hospitalized because of COVID infections
Bay Area News Group: July 17, 2022

COVID hospitalizations are rising again after more than two months of persistently high case rates in the Bay Area and California. But the doctors who treat these patients are seeing consistent indications that for most, the disease is less severe than in earlier surges of the deadly virus that has killed more than a million Americans.

“What we are not seeing is patients like we saw in 2021 and 2020 — someone with no medical issues coming in and requiring oxygen,” said Dr. Errol Ozdalga, a clinical associate professor of medicine at Stanford.

The increase has been much more gradual than during other COVID waves, likely due to widespread vaccination and booster coverage, and improved therapeutics and treatments which prevent some hospitalizations and shorten others. And the hospitalizations now are still well shy of the record 20,000-plus COVID patients in California hospitals during the first winter surge in 2020-21, and less than one-third of the 15,000 hospitalized this past winter.

Still, the threat of serious illness and even death among some populations remains a real concern. Ozdalga and Dr. William Collins, another professor at Stanford’s medical school, recently took a close look at the COVID patients that came through Stanford’s hospital during the first Omicron surge in December and January, and again more recently, to better understand how the threat posed by the virus has changed. “What you really want to know is how dangerous COVID is,” Ozdalga said.

They found that of the nearly 100 patients hospitalized in recent weeks at Stanford who tested positive for COVID, 35% were being treated for severe disease caused by the virus, while the other patients were mainly being treated for non-COVID related issues. Some among the 35% were medically vulnerable patients who were admitted out of an abundance of caution after testing positive.

UCSF hospitals reported a similar proportion among patients who are hospitalized because of the virus. As of Friday, they had 46 patients who tested positive for COVID, but 24 of those had been admitted for other medical reasons. In earlier COVID waves, in contrast, a much larger proportion of patients were admitted for treatment of severe disease, suggesting the virus was more threatening at that point than it is now.

“The people we are seeing who have severe illness now are largely unvaccinated, including young people,” said Dr. Peter Chin-Hong, a UCSF professor of medicine who specializes in infectious diseases, “and those who are unboosted who are older than 65, and those who are immunocompromised.”

The number of COVID patients in California hospitals has more than quadrupled in the past three months. As of Thursday, 4,432 patients had COVID, up from a low of 949 on April 16.

*What affects your chances of being hospitalized for COVID? “Vaccination status is number one,” said Chin-Hong. “Age is number two.” And he’s especially concerned about people over 65 who are not fully boosted.

From what he is seeing at UCSF, Chin-Hong says the people getting hospitalized at this point “are mainly unvaccinated … but among those hospitalized who are vaccinated, it’s the unboosted,” who are getting super sick.
*
_*People who are not fully vaccinated are 9.4 times more likely to be hospitalized for COVID, according to the most recent data available from the California Department of Public Health.*_

COVID hospitalizations have dipped below 1,000 for only a handful of days since reliable tracking began in April 2020. For a few days in late June 2021, and a few days in late April 2022, the number of patients in California was under 1,000.

The number of people in California hospitals who have tested positive for COVID is a metric the state has used since the first summer wave in 2020 to measure the real-world impacts and severity of the pandemic.

“The fact that people are still dying in America is really a tragedy,” said Chin-Hong, pointing to the availability of effective vaccinations, boosters and therapeutics, such as Paxlovid. “There are three alternatives for Paxlovid to help people stay away from the hospital.”


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 17, 2022)

i was just in the ICU of a local hospital for 5 days.  I asked about Covid patients. I was told they hadn’t had any in a couple months.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> i was just in the ICU of a local hospital for 5 days.  I asked about Covid patients. I was told they hadn’t had any in a couple months.


COOL,  a tiny bit of truth i this world of deception is , perhaps,  "nice to see".

In other communities,  where they did not have any , ever,  they were asked how they avoided it. 
SImple,   they did not have one tv in the whole community.   They dealt with everything just as they always had,  instead of following the errors of the world.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> *California COVID hospitalizations have quadrupled. Who is getting really sick?*
> Two factors still mostly determine who is getting hospitalized because of COVID infections
> Bay Area News Group: July 17, 2022
> 
> ...



^^^^ Much like _"There are so many Covid deaths, hospitals are overwhelmed & bodies are being stored in refrigerated meat trucks in hospital parking lots."_

And:  _"Hospitals are so crowded with Covid victims, patients are lined up in hospital corridors."_

Funny how no one ever witnessed any of these "Tragedies."  I've driven friends to 3 hospitals & saw nothing like that.

Yeah, they wouldn't say it if it wasn't true.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 17, 2022)

My son and step-kids (ages 47, 48, 52, and 53) have never been vaccinated and never will be. They don't believe in ANY kind of vaccine and that includes the flu shot, despite the fact they all get the flu every year along with bronchitis.

My step-daughter and her husband just got back from Cancun and have been home for the last 2 weeks with Covid. My step-son has had Covid at least 2 times (probably more) and always says it's no big deal.

OK...they're all old enough to make their own decisions...we get that...and we don't say anything to them. What I don't understand is why you would risk your health for the rest of your life just because you believe the vaccine is a way the government tracks you? Hello...what do they think their cell phones do???

They live in a place where the latest variant is skyrocketing and so are deaths. I looked at their newspaper today online and I wasn't surprised that this is happening. When we lived there, only 30% of the whole county was vaccinated. That county is 213,000 people and is 14,000 miles.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2022)

I got the booster Thanksgiving week last year. The booster was required for work sometime after the new year but they are not pushing for a second booster. Yet. When they do, I'll have to get it then. Still wearing an n95 at work and when in any stores.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2022)

win231 said:


> ^^^^ Much like _"There are so many Covid deaths, hospitals are overwhelmed & bodies are being stored in refrigerated meat trucks in hospital parking lots."_


You must have missed the news when this pandemic was just starting to peak.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/07/us/new-york-coronavirus-victims-refrigerated-trucks/index.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2022)

Infections are on the rise here too, but they seem to be milder.

I don’t see many people with masks these days.

People seem to have stopped paying much attention since the topic of COVID lost center stage in the news cycle.

I’m not sure why we allow this issue to continue to divide us or why some people feel the need to be on the ‘right side’ of this disease.

We all know the potential risks, possible consequences, protective measures, etc…

I’m waiting for fall and the next round of seasonal flu shots and Covid boosters.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2022)

Colleen said:


> My son and step-kids (ages 47, 48, 52, and 53) have never been vaccinated and never will be. They don't believe in ANY kind of vaccine and that includes the flu shot, despite the fact they all get the flu every year along with bronchitis.
> 
> My step-daughter and her husband just got back from Cancun and have been home for the last 2 weeks with Covid. My step-son has had Covid at least 2 times (probably more) and always says it's no big deal.
> 
> ...


You are making assumptions that you are mistaken about.  The reasons most people don't want the Covid vaccine have nothing to do with "Government Tracking."  It has to do with a lack of confidence in the vaccine's safety & effectiveness.  And that has already been proven by the number of people who get Covid after vaccinations & boosters, plus the admission that the vaccine does not prevent transmission to others.
It also has to do with being lied to & hearing the gross exaggerations mentioned previously - with the obvious intent to frighten people to sell more vaccines - for profit (like everything else).
"If I believe your first lie, shame on _you._"  "If I believe your second lie, shame on _me."
Thinking people_ don't rush into something that can have long-term health consequences - especially when no benefit has been proven.
If you had confidence in the vaccine, you wouldn't care who didn't get vaccinated, since your vaccine would protect you.

My sister got flu shots every year on the advice of her doctor.  She stopped 6 years ago after being bedridden after each flu shot.

By the way, your son & step kids do not get the flu every year.  Many people (including some medical professionals who should know better) call every illness "The Flu."  Check online & you'll see the difference between the flu & colds/other illnesses.

I've never had a flu shot or a Covid vaccine.  I had the flu once - 40 years ago, & never since - despite caring for friends with the flu.
I either already had Covid & passed it off as a cold, or I never had Covid.  While in the ER last year for an unrelated issue, I was tested twice for Covid - both blood test & nose swab.  Both negative.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You must have missed the news when this pandemic was just starting to peak.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/07/us/new-york-coronavirus-victims-refrigerated-trucks/index.html


When did you look in those trucks to see what was in them?
If you saw corpses in the trucks, how did you verify their cause of death?

You're an easy person to convince.
I have a valuable swamp for sale in Florida.  It has gone up in value $500,000.00 every year.  I'm only asking $300,000.00.  You'll make a fortune. PM me for my address to send the check.  Here is a photo to prove it:


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 17, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You must have missed the news when this pandemic was just starting to peak.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/07/us/new-york-coronavirus-victims-refrigerated-trucks/index.html


You can tell that's fake because the Statue of Liberty is sitting on top of one of those trailers.  /sarcasm


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 18, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You must have missed the news when this pandemic was just starting to peak.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/07/us/new-york-coronavirus-victims-refrigerated-trucks/index.html


Oh, you must mean the trucks that have always been in NYC for all the homeless and transient's that pass away and have to wait to be buried in paupers field... Those trucks?


----------



## Jeni (Jul 18, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> ’m not sure why we allow this issue to continue to divide us or why some people feel the need to be on the ‘right side’ of this disease.
> 
> *We all know the potential risks, possible consequences, protective measures, etc*…


I agree with your statement....... 
i do not feel the need to debate my views with everyone else that sees it differently... people made a choice .....be ok with that and move on ...
no one needs to demand others do as they did. 
i do not share my status with just  anyone ...........people assume if i am with those who  took every shot they could....... that i did too....... 
in other circles people may assume i did not have any shot .... 

I do however get ticked off when false reasons for those who did or did NOT get shots....... the stereotyping is awful and repeating insane and non logical theories is so ridiculous..............and is  fueling division period. 
If people can not let this go........ how can they reach any point on other issues. 

If people would take your advice and let people make their own choices about theor own risk and protection levels....................without a need to lecture or harass anyone whom did not do the SAME thing path that they did, we would be a lot better off.


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I agree with your statement.......
> i do not feel the need to debate my views with everyone else that sees it differently... people made a choice .....be ok with that and move on ...
> no one needs to demand others do as they did.
> i do not share my status with just  anyone ...........people assume if i am with those who  took every shot they could....... that i did too.......
> ...


Yes, but that will never happen.  Some people have an overwhelming need to control others.


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Judycat (Jul 19, 2022)

My son said last night his kids' daycare is closed down for a week because of Covid.


----------



## rgp (Jul 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, but that will never happen.  Some people have an overwhelming need to control others.



 You mean like you ?


----------



## Blessed (Jul 20, 2022)

I am not the so called educated. I just have the basic common sense of most humans. It is not my place to tell anyone what they should or should not do. We all have made decisions in our lives that went very well and sometimes not. As long as you can live with the outcome, whatever it may be.  I was in a hospital for a hip replacement in March of 21. I was tested at preop, when admitted and again when I was released.  I did not go onto a covid ward but I did get to hear those nurses speaking of their own fear, horror, exhaustion and despair that they have endured.


----------



## ElCastor (Jul 21, 2022)

There is an interesting vaccine possibility which I understand is currently being investigated -- nasal spray. I believe it could prove to be significantly more effective than an injection, and a good alternative for those who are afraid of needles.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 22, 2022)

In Florida now, visiting my mom who just celebrated her 88th birthday. Got covid and so did she (and so did 
other family members). This is a repeat of last year's visit. This year, she was given Paxlovid because
she had been hospitalized last year. Hopefully, she will do better. Has anyone used Paxlovid?


----------



## J-Kat (Jul 22, 2022)

I’ve had the vaccine and one booster.  Covid is surging in my area and people, especially those in my age group, are being encouraged to get their boosters up to date.  I really am reluctant because the Covid shots make me sick, in the bed for days sick, so I keep putting it off.  I’ve resumed wearing a mask and am careful about handwashing, etc. and, unless the spread gets much worse here, I’ll wait until later in the year for the “new” shot plus my annual flu shot.


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2022)

Judycat said:


> My son said last night his kids' daycare is closed down for a week because of Covid.


What part of PA do you live in?


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2022)

oldman said:


> What part of PA do you live in?


South Central. Somerset County.


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2022)

Judycat said:


> South Central. Somerset County.


My main residence is in York County. I pass through Somerset often when I visit my relatives in Ohio.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2022)

oldman said:


> My main residence is in York County. I pass through Somerset often when I visit my relatives in Ohio.


Probably use the PA Turnpike then.


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Probably use the PA Turnpike then.


Still do.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2022)

Haha. Yep.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2022)

oldman said:


> Still do.


Haha.Yep.


----------

